# ***OFFICIAL*** Nick Diaz vs. Paul Daley Pre/Post Fight Discussion



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

*Diaz vs. Daley vBookie*

*Please direct all threads/conversation regarding this fight into this thread. All other threads will be merged into this one.*​


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

Daley via first round ko, i think Diaz is going to underestimate his power.


----------



## JF_Savage (May 31, 2010)

I dont think Nick Diaz will be able to strike with Daley, hes just gonna crawl around trying to get Daley in his guard :wink01:

Diaz lookin like Scrooge lol


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

Daley via first Round Jab-KO :wink01:


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

I think that Diaz is going to stand with Daley just long enough for Daley to get comfortable and then take the fight to the ground. Whether it is a trip, pull guard, whatever, that will be very bad for Daley shoudl Diaz be able to do it.

Another interesting thing to note is that Shields has beaten Daley and Shields is also one of Diaz's training partners. That gives an edge to Diaz is the gameplanning department.


----------



## MMA specialist (Nov 8, 2010)

Diaz will try to stand up with Daley and yes, he will underestimate his power, as he did Cyborg. Although, the fight could come close to going in the way of Daley,i think even if Diaz gets dropped, Daley has no answer to the submissions he will find himself in..


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

Surprised at the number of people picking Daley.

It depends on Diaz. If he is stubburn and stans long enough, Daley has a chance. If he goes for the win, he subs him in the 1st round.

I'll suspect Diaz wants to win and take home an arm. 1st roun Kimura for Diaz.


----------



## SerJ (Sep 17, 2009)

Although Diaz is the better fighter, it's going to be hard for him to get Daley down. I don't see Daley connecting with a good shot to take Diaz out though. It could happen of course, but Diaz is a damn good boxer himself with a good chin. Should be an entertaining fight, but I think Diaz will take it in the later rounds after Daley gasses.


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

jonnyg4508 said:


> Surprised at the number of people picking Daley.
> 
> It depends on Diaz. If he is stubburn and stans long enough, Daley has a chance. If he goes for the win, he subs him in the 1st round.
> 
> I'll suspect Diaz wants to win and take home an arm. 1st roun Kimura for Diaz.


suprised really? 

I think you switched this a little bit around here jonny.. You meant if Daley is smart enough and doesn't jump right into Diaz's guard after he drops him, right? 

just let him back up Daley and finish it on the feet insetad.


----------



## Thelegend (Nov 2, 2009)

want a daley KO but daley is such a douche i just want them to beat each other up to a draw.


----------



## boxingmmagoon (Mar 19, 2011)

This fight is going to be awesome. I think Diaz will stand up with Daley at the beginning and do alright. They'll both land some good strikes then Diaz will get Daley to the mat and submit him. I'm a fan of both fighters it'll be a treat to watch.


----------



## Danm2501 (Jun 22, 2009)

Voted with my heart on Semtex in the poll, but Nick Diaz is going to disappoint me and win this fight. Least it'll give us a chance of seeing Diaz vs Mayhem I guess...


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

Let's see if Diaz makes it out of the second round with Daley.. before we make weird speculations that a miracle happens and he would win^^


----------



## Mattador (Mar 25, 2011)

I'm for Diaz, round2 TKO.


----------



## Hawndo (Aug 16, 2009)

I voted Daley but either Diaz wins this or loses. By that I mean - if he is smart he can take Daley down and sub him. If he gets beat it is by his arrogance and standing with Daley. that said, running high on his confidence after Noons and Cyborg I think Daley will get the TKO here, but I'm really not sure.


----------



## KillingRoad89 (Jul 28, 2009)

I think Nick is going to outwork daley in the later rounds and submit him after taking a beating in the earlier rounds. This is his toughest test as a strikeforce champion and actually give the belt some meaning. I can see this being fight of the year.


----------



## Mirage445 (Dec 20, 2006)

I can see this fight going 2 ways, Daley rocks Diaz, follows to ground, gets subbed.

Diaz eventually gets a trip or pulls guard, subs Daley.


----------



## Patrick Quinn (Apr 1, 2011)

is going to be a great fight if diaz takes it to ground he wins but all it takes with daley is for him to land that 1 left hook and it will be lights out for diaz.. I just cant wait for this fight.


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

Nick wins this. His reach, combos and BJJ should work in his favor.. Diaz stops Daley by the end of round 3.


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

Daley is ready guys  

http://video.aol.com/video/paul-daley-pre-fight-interview/1978710725


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

Diaz wins this but in an ideal world i'd like to see them both lose.


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

Sick, sick Trailer guys 

only Joe Rogans voice ruins it a little like in many other trailers..


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

Anybody know what time the weigh ins are UK time?


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

The smart thing for Diaz would be to take the fight to the ground and grind Daley out until he gets tired and makes a mistake = Diaz submits Daley.

But Diaz has an EGO the size of Jupiter (except the mayhem situation) and he wants to prove a thing everytime he steps in the ring: he did it with Smith, Zaromskis, Noons and Santos.

He wants to beat his opponents at their own game.

In this case though...i believe it's not the best decision imo. Daley isn't the most technical striker out there and not the best overall skilled fighter either. Let's not forget he had a pretty hard time against Masvidal - a LW - just 6 months ago.
But Daley's power can become a huge problem for Diaz if he opts to test his boxing in this fight. And Daley has some great leg kicks also.
Santos was doing very well against Diaz, until he decided to go into *retard mode*, 20 seconds before the end of the 2nd round. And he got subbed...

Daley isn't that stupid. Especially after the Shields and Koscheck experiences.

I'm picking Daley for the TKO win also, just because i believe Diaz will try and prove he can stand with Daley.


----------



## Dan0 (Aug 22, 2008)

War Semtex!

He's one of those guys that I like purely because of the fighting style and skills. No matter what he says or does outside of fighting, when he steps into the cage, I'm paying attention and not blinking.


----------



## edlavis88 (Jul 12, 2009)

Daley has worked the pre fight really well i think.

Diaz will stand with him no matter what Gracie is telling him and whatever anyone says about Paul Daley he is by far the best pure striker Diaz has ever faced.

This fight is gonna be imense no matter what happens though.


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

I say nick pitter pats Daley the whole fight leaving him so frustrated he goes for a sucker takedown after the bell.


----------



## UKMMAGURU (Nov 15, 2009)

Diaz will look to take this down once he feels Daley's power, make no mistake about that - this is not going to be Diaz trying to stand with Daley.

I will be pulling for Daley but have a bad feeling this will be a 2nd/3rd round submission win for Diaz.

:thumbsdown:


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

limba said:


> *The smart thing for Diaz would be to take the fight to the ground and grind Daley out until he gets tired and makes a mistake = Diaz submits Daley.
> 
> But Diaz has an EGO the size of Jupiter (except the mayhem situation) and he wants to prove a thing everytime he steps in the ring: he did it with Smith, Zaromskis, Noons and Santos.
> 
> ...


There is nothing Diaz could do then to stand and bang with Daley limba. Diaz can't take you down and especially not such an athletic guy like Daley. It would be a miracle if he somehow gets Paul to the ground, cause Diaz just can't people down, not in the clinch and not in the fight. 



gazh said:


> Diaz will look to take this down once he feels Daley's power, make no mistake about that - this is not going to be Diaz trying to stand with Daley.
> 
> I will be pulling for Daley but have a bad feeling this will be a 2nd/3rd round submission win for Diaz.
> 
> :thumbsdown:


He won't have a choice once again like in almost all of his previous bouts he can only hope to win a striking battle and this is No go.

Why do people believe he would have been willing to stand with KJ Noons after he had to knew how close these rounds were?? Why not just take him down and submit a white belt in JJ?? 

Cause Diaz just can't!


----------



## SmackyBear (Feb 14, 2008)

limba said:


>


Wow... Coker really does not enjoy being in that position while fighters are jawing at each other. I hope his recent health problems weren't heart related, because he looks really bad when he turns away.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Diaz is such a better fighter, Daley will never beat the top WW's because he is to arrogant to realize he has glaring holes in his game and work to correct them. I can't figure out why so many people can cheer for a guy whose entire game plan for keeping his fights standing revolves around grade school attacks on his opponents ego. "I dare you to stand with me" Here's an idea Paul, I dare you to become and actual mma fighter instead of being a kickboxer masquerading.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

War Diaz!


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Diaz should win no problem. I bet on him accordingly.

However, would be brilliant to see him get his head knocked off.


----------



## Mirage445 (Dec 20, 2006)

Wow, pretty stupid of the camera crew to show that sign.


----------



## SerJ (Sep 17, 2009)

Diaz is probably coming out to prove the haters wrong and stand with Daley. Maybe that KO will make it's way for Daley, but Diaz is just too well rounded. WAR Diaz!


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

Diaz needs to quit playing games. Whether he can stand and trade or not, it only takes one punch!

Edit - My heart is racing, haha.


----------



## Mirage445 (Dec 20, 2006)

Woooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

Hahahahaha

I hate you Diaz but you amaze me sometimes.


----------



## Shoegazer (Jun 23, 2007)

Holy Crap!!!!! What a freakin' round!!

Diaz is an absolute phenom.


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

My Boy Nick!!!!!!!


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

WTF?

Why was Diaz given every shot to recover but Daley was stopped immediately?


----------



## Spic_D (Jan 2, 2011)

What a F...ing fight!


----------



## Guy Incognito (Apr 3, 2010)

Oh Nick you motherfucker you


----------



## meli083 (Mar 31, 2010)

Nick Diaz is king. Bring over UFC fighters


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Well that's it...

No one at 170 can stand and trade with Diaz.


----------



## SerJ (Sep 17, 2009)

Damn, I wish that fight would have gone another round. Fair stoppage though!


----------



## Guy Incognito (Apr 3, 2010)

Roflcopter said:


> WTF?
> 
> Why was Diaz given every shot to recover but Daley was stopped immediately?


This is absolutely true though.


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

Roflcopter said:


> WTF?
> 
> Why was Diaz given every shot to recover but Daley was stopped immediately?


Because Diaz kept moving and wasn't 3/4 out of it like Daley was...


----------



## Sicilian_Esq (Sep 7, 2008)

THe strikeforce announce team almost had to stop the circle jerk... almost.


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

Daley isn't the smartest fighter out there.
His GnP was just horrible.


----------



## Mirage445 (Dec 20, 2006)

Yep.

Diaz was either blocking or evading on the ground for the most part.

Daley had his hands up and was trying to kick Diaz away, but pretty much every punch was getting through on Daley who was already really rocked.


----------



## Spec0688 (Sep 9, 2007)

Diaz was landing clear shots to the chin while Daley was landing side shots, Diaz was also moving fairly well underneath that and got wrist control from the back somehow. 

You can tell Daley was clearly out of it, needed help getting on the stool. 

Good stoppage, although I wouldn't mind watching another round of that.


----------



## Mirage445 (Dec 20, 2006)

So, when is Mayhem gonna go in the cage?


----------



## FatFreeMilk (Jan 22, 2010)

Lol Daley was a zombie half the fight.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Diaz vs Penn. 

Screw Fitch.


----------



## AlphaDawg (Nov 16, 2009)

Wooooooooooo! [email protected] YES!

That was even more satisfying than watching Hardy get KTFO! WAR DIAZ!


----------



## SerJ (Sep 17, 2009)

Cung Lee vs. Silva? LOL!!! Silva would destroy him. These guys need to go.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

lol Cung Le.


----------



## Mirage445 (Dec 20, 2006)

LMAO @ Gus screwing up the movie quote.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

Please, Mauro... stop telling the world you're Canadian, and from Toronto no less.

America can keep you.


----------



## Guy Incognito (Apr 3, 2010)

Mirage445 said:


> LMAO @ Gus screwing up the movie quote.


only good thing gus has ever said.


----------



## trimco (Feb 4, 2011)

So damn glad Daley got knocked out.

I'm hoping he'll finally disappear from the only MMA organization that matters - Zuffa.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

Hahaha Haters keep hatin

Wheres everyone who said Diaz didn't have a shot? Guess what Daley landed and Diax got right back up just like I said he would. War Diaz.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

BobbyCooper said:


> Daley via first Round Jab-KO :wink01:


Good call.

Daley has beat close to no one in his life besides Kampmann. 

But then again...Diaz is just a beast.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

Life B Ez said:


> Hahaha Haters keep hatin
> 
> Wheres everyone who said Diaz didn't have a shot? Guess what Daley landed and Diax got right back up just like I said he would. War Diaz.


according to this poll i was on the miniority to pick diaz to win, besides the fact that diaz has a great bjj game it was simple before that daley was a 1 trick pony in that he only has the left hook, it landed and diaz kept going and he used his much superior boxing skills to beat daley, now daley can live his life in bamma fighting cans


----------



## chokeuout381 (Oct 11, 2010)

Wtf did daley just fall back? Lol...I remember he was getting tagged then when they separated he kinda just flopped back...looked funny and weird at the same time...did I miss somethin?


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Daley really, really couldn't deal with the pressure of Diaz.


----------



## sNuFf_rEaLiTy (Feb 2, 2009)

that fight was pure epic awesomeness! I'm glad daley got put in his place and can remain championship-less? He's a dumb arragont punk and that was poetic justice! I was seriously Holy shit style this whole fight, especially when Diaz practically got KOed and managed to avoid the ref stoppage.

Loved the daley wobble.


----------



## anderton46 (Apr 23, 2010)

Toxic said:


> Diaz is such a better fighter, Daley will never beat the top WW's because he is to arrogant to realize he has glaring holes in his game and work to correct them. I can't figure out why so many people can cheer for a guy whose entire game plan for keeping his fights standing revolves around grade school attacks on his opponents ego. "I dare you to stand with me" Here's an idea Paul, I dare you to become and actual mma fighter instead of being a kickboxer masquerading.


Not everyone can be great at all aspects of the game. The fact Daley has got to within a fight of fighting for the UFC title and fought for the SF title speaks volumes for what hes done with his limited weapons. 

That fight though was immense, I thought Daley had it when he had Diaz turtled up but damn, impressive from Diaz.


----------



## Guy Incognito (Apr 3, 2010)

chokeuout381 said:


> Wtf did daley just fall back? Lol...I remember he was getting tagged then when they separated he kinda just flopped back...looked funny and weird at the same time...did I miss somethin?


It's just like when you are drunk. you don't really realize how drunk you are until you move.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

Nick Diaz Shit talking > England boys shit talking.

Because he backs it up.


----------



## Term (Jul 28, 2009)

chokeuout381 said:


> Wtf did daley just fall back? Lol...I remember he was getting tagged then when they separated he kinda just flopped back...looked funny and weird at the same time...did I miss somethin?


He was doing the Brock shuffle. 

I thought in that last exchange that Daley landed a good shot on Diaz and backed him up. I figured at that point it was going to at least make the second round. Then Daley just flopped around and fell on his face. I found it kind of weird as well.


----------



## SpoKen (Apr 28, 2007)

Nick Diaz is without a doubt the baddest fighter on the planet! I don't care who agrees with me or who doesn't, he just stood toe to toe with Daley and got dropped, but stood up and taunted him and finished him!!! I can't even comprehend what I just saw, and I've been a Diaz fan for YEARS!!! Diaz is just THAT DAMN GOOD!


----------



## box (Oct 15, 2006)

Really exciting round, I wish it went for another though. The stoppage was kinda questionable, just let the round end in this case, it was only like 2 seconds. Diaz showed he can take a bomb from Daley and recover quick enough though. Daley is game as well.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

SpoKen said:


> Nick Diaz is without a doubt the baddest fighter on the planet! I don't care who agrees with me or who doesn't, he just stood toe to toe with Daley and got dropped, but stood up and taunted him and finished him!!! I can't even comprehend what I just saw, and I've been a Diaz fan for YEARS!!! Diaz is just THAT DAMN GOOD!


Better yet, Diaz was laying on his back after getting rocked and taunting Daley there.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

SpoKen said:


> Nick Diaz is without a doubt the baddest fighter on the planet! I don't care who agrees with me or who doesn't, he just stood toe to toe with Daley and got dropped, but stood up and taunted him and finished him!!! I can't even comprehend what I just saw, and I've been a Diaz fan for YEARS!!! Diaz is just THAT DAMN GOOD!


my sentiments exactly, i was laughed at when i said i think diaz-gsp would be good not looking so far fetched now is it, haters keep ignoring the fact that he has a granite chin, very very good boxing, good bjj and a very good gas tank. and as i said for a month now shields will defeat gsp by decision by outgrappling gsp


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

box said:


> Really exciting round, I wish it went for another though. The stoppage was kinda questionable, just let the round end in this case, it was only like 2 seconds. Diaz showed he can take a bomb from Daley and recover quick enough though. Daley is game as well.


How?

Did you see Daley a good 3 minutes later on his stool? Diaz came over and taunted him more and he sat there wobbling back and forth, not making sense.

It could have went another, but it Daley was basically out. He may have survived the round...but thats not the point.


----------



## SerJ (Sep 17, 2009)

Term said:


> He was doing the Brock shuffle.
> 
> I thought in that last exchange that Daley landed a good shot on Diaz and backed him up. I figured at that point it was going to at least make the second round. Then Daley just flopped around and fell on his face. I found it kind of weird as well.


Yea, this is exactly how I saw it too! Very strange way he fell but I think he was all ready stunned before he landed those two shots and backed up Diaz. Diaz has a chin though! Tough dude!


----------



## BrutalKO (Oct 5, 2006)

...It's finally happened. Dana's face (along with Lorenzo's) is on the Strikeforce screen. I think the deep talent pool of Strikeforce lured Zuffa in and the marketing of Zuffa lured Strikeforce in. One hand washes the other but it turns out to be what 96% of MMA fans want. UFC vs. Strikeforce. If Fedor still plans to fight----there is a final possibility we may see him in the Octagon---at least once (for old times sake). Anywho- Aoki sank in a perfect neck crank. Sweet, smooth submission. You have to hand it to the ol' Dean. The dude poured out his guts along with a nice crimson face getting a crappy draw. Keith's solid takedowns counted. Gilbert was awesome. He brutalized Kawajiri. Nasty, impressive beatdown by Melendez. Gilbert shredded him. Melendez & Edgar would be a 5 alarm barn burner!! What a slugfest by Diaz & Daley. The potential merging match-ups is like Mauro said "Salivating". Overeem vs. Velasquez is incredible just to think about. This is the test we fans have waited all these years for. To narrow down the very best of the elite. the long-list of possible match-ups leave you with an endless smile. One BIG fight after another comes to mind. I truly believe this inevitable merger is going to take MMA to the next level even it's peak. The best of the very best---fights the top dog. Was it me or was there a Zuffa presense that spiced things up a bit? Great night of fights...


----------



## SpoKen (Apr 28, 2007)

Just because someone is still moving doesn't mean they can really fight back. Daley was done. I thought it was a questionable stoppage too until I realized just how out of it Daley was. He was on the ground for a while and getting helped on the stool. Even if he went to the end of the round, he wouldn't have just gotten up and walked to his corner.


----------



## fightfreak (Oct 4, 2006)

SpoKen said:


> Just because someone is still moving doesn't mean they can really fight back. Daley was done. I thought it was a questionable stoppage too until I realized just how out of it Daley was. He was on the ground for a while and getting helped on the stool. Even if he went to the end of the round, he wouldn't have just gotten up and walked to his corner.


Love that Diaz finished him, that guy is about as bad as Bisbing in attitude!! Funny how every one under estimated Diaz's chin, he also took Lawlers pumches and knocked him out too..raise01:


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

Have to agree with Spoken. I initially thought Big John could have allowed Daley to make it to the second round, as well, but you could see just how out of it he truly was when he was being helped onto the stool. The ref is oftentimes in a better position than we are as viewers to judge a fighter's sense of awareness, and this was the right call. Remember when the ref allowed Rich Franklin to continue into the second round of his rematch with Anderson, despite his having been crumpled like a tin can in the closing seconds of the first? Rich could barely find his corner, and I'm betting both he and his subsequently shattered nose would have preferred that first round stoppage.


----------



## sNuFf_rEaLiTy (Feb 2, 2009)

box said:


> Really exciting round, I wish it went for another though. The stoppage was kinda questionable, just let the round end in this case, it was only like 2 seconds. Diaz showed he can take a bomb from Daley and recover quick enough though. Daley is game as well.


i don't think a ref should be looking at the clock thinking "hmmm 3 seconds left, I think I'll give this kid a chance." It's like Condit vs McDonald. The last thing a ref should be paying attention to when a fighter is getting pulverized is the clock for their sake.


----------



## Guy Incognito (Apr 3, 2010)

Thats because he was sitting up. if the round ended after Daley dropped him with the left, Nick would have been wobbly as hell too.

Just like if the round ended straight after Herring head-kicked Big Nog or when fedor landed those two brutal GnP shots straight on Nogueras chin.


----------



## sNuFf_rEaLiTy (Feb 2, 2009)

guy incognito said:


> Thats because he was sitting up. if the round ended after Daley dropped him with the left, Nick would have been wobbly as hell too.
> 
> Just like if the round ended straight after Herring head-kicked Big Nog or when fedor landed those two brutal GnP shots straight on Nogueras chin.


I think the big difference is in being turtled up and blocking side shots to the dome with your hand opposed to crashing face first to the mat and flailing your legs while taking 4 - 5 shots directly to the face.


----------



## BrutalKO (Oct 5, 2006)

...The beginning of the end for Daley were those brutal, punishing body shots Nick repeatedly kept landing. I think Nick's sparring with Andre Ward has paid off bigtime. Man- Nick has got some hands...


----------



## SpoKen (Apr 28, 2007)

BTW, does Nick Diaz have the best jabs in MMA? I think he does.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

SpoKen said:


> BTW, does Nick Diaz have the best jabs in MMA? I think he does.


his body shots are defiantly the best, barely anyone uses them


----------



## Guy Incognito (Apr 3, 2010)

I just re-watched it and the shots that Diaz was landing were worse then the ones Daley was landing on Diaz after Nick faceplanted from a left hook they were grazing shots very similer to the ones herring was landing on nogueira after the headkick. even though Diaz seemed more aware then Daley, the contender should always get as much respect as the champion because it's equally important for both fighters.

http://fightnext.com/video/4UWW5NSG5MMB/Nick-Diaz-vs-Paul-Daley--Strikeforce


----------



## Guy Incognito (Apr 3, 2010)

SpoKen said:


> BTW, does Nick Diaz have the best jabs in MMA? I think he does.


GSP and Hominick


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

Coming from an englishman i have to say that i think it was a perfect stoppage. Daley was on the floor for a good 1 to 2 minutes after the fight was stopped. If BJM had let it go to the end of the round the doctor would have probably stopped it anyway..


----------



## SpoKen (Apr 28, 2007)

GSP has great jabs, but I put Nick Diaz's jabs up there above his. His jabs were fast and accurate and distanced with perfection. His reach looked longer and that wasn't even the case.

Can't speak for Hominick though, haven't seen enough of his fights.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Diaz is really tall, and the pressure he brings is really problematic.

Reminds me of an Antonio Margarito type of fighter.

Agreed with the poster who said he has the best body punches.

It's a thing of beauty...really underutilized weapon too.


----------



## rockybalboa25 (May 27, 2007)

Great fight. It reminded me a lot of Hagler vs Hearns, both guys were hurt and just kept throwing leather. Without a doubt the best round of the year.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

guy incognito said:


> Thats because he was sitting up. if the round ended after Daley dropped him with the left, Nick would have been wobbly as hell too.


Aaaaaaaa....no.

So you are saying a wobbly Diaz was able to finish off Paul Daley. Ok.

He was rocked. He gathered his senses real fast and proceeded to kick Daley's ass.

Paul Daley could hardly sit upright on a stool.


----------



## Guy Incognito (Apr 3, 2010)

SpoKen said:


> GSP has great jabs, but I put Nick Diaz's jabs up there above his. His jabs were fast and accurate and distanced with perfection. His reach looked longer and that wasn't even the case.
> 
> Can't speak for Hominick though, haven't seen enough of his fights.


GSPs are definitely better, nicks are more short while GSPs ones are real stiff.


----------



## AlphaDawg (Nov 16, 2009)

Can't believe people are actually calling this an early stoppage. He was out of it. Daley couldn't even get up by himself. He had to be helped onto a stool. Hardly an early stoppage.


----------



## TheJame (Sep 3, 2006)

BJ Penn's jabs are up there as well, especially for someone with a non-advantageous reach


----------



## Risto (Oct 11, 2006)

Great result. After the Koscheck incident it's always good to see Daley have his ass kicked.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Just watched the fights. It did not look good for Diaz early on but he battled back. I thought it was an early stoppage from the initial angle we got, but after looking at the replay and how Daley was acting after the fight, it was a good call.

As much as Diaz does, I just can't help but like the guy.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

It's funny how he constantly outstrikes actual strikers. The most impressive fight was against Zaromskis, Shamrock, and of course tonight. 

The only way to beat em is someone who has exceptional conditioning; Sanchez and of course GSP. 

Diaz is a very underrated fighter with wicked body shots and just tires out his opponents by constantly remaining active. Look at how tired Daley was within the first few minutes. When he unleashed the barrage that winded him even more. It's crazy...

Lesson: Don't mess with a vegan triathalon athlete...


----------



## Fine Wine (Aug 30, 2010)

Roflcopter said:


> Well that's it...
> 
> No one at 170 can stand and trade with Diaz.


That's what you get when you train regularly with Andre Ward (one of the P4P best boxers in the world).

His body punching is equal best in MMA with Eddie Alvarez. About time fundamental boxing starts being used, how the fark has it taken so many years to learn the power of a jab and body punching!


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

I hate Paul Daley, that guy is an A-Grade asshole and as much I dislike Diaz, i was so glad to see him beat Daley.


----------



## The_Senator (Jun 5, 2008)

The fight was awesome. I don't care about any of these guys when it comes to the rankings, but they surely deliver the excitement and that's what I love.


----------



## Hiro (Mar 9, 2010)

Looked to me like Daley gassed early on, after his first attempt to finish the fight he was on heavy legs. Diaz had great standup though and the tank to see it through, I think Daley was let down by his cardio because he didn't get hit with many big shots until he fell over.

Diaz would be easily beaten by quite a few UFC WWs, he's too easy to take down.


----------



## funkyboogalooo (Jan 28, 2009)

HitOrGetHit said:


> As much as Diaz does, I just can't help but like the guy.



Me too, just brings something to the party every time.


----------



## Hammerlock2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

Hammerlock2.0 said:


> Diaz via outstriking Daley, outcardio-ing him, rocking him and then choking him out.


Well... two out of four. 

Diaz is just so exciting to watch. I don't care where he's ranked or that he can't form complete sentences - the guy is amazing. He's outgrappling grapplers and outstriking strikers and finishing them in exciting fashion even though he often gets caught or taken down. How can you not like that guy?


----------



## Tabares (Mar 27, 2011)

*diaz vs daley bad stoppage?*

watching the fight in my opinion it was a bad stoppage
i think daley was stil ok when diaz was gnp him


----------



## Leed (Jan 3, 2010)

Bad stoppage? He fell flat on his face and then got GnP'd on. Imo, good stoppage. He even needed help to get on his stool.


----------



## SM33 (Sep 22, 2009)

> Bad stoppage? He fell flat on his face and then got GnP'd on. Imo, good stoppage. He even needed help to get on his stool.


Funny, same thing happened to Diaz earlier in the fight. I'm not saying I think it was a bad stoppage, but at the time, I thought 'hmm Diaz was in a not too different situation a minute ago and you let it go...'. Daley was in much trouble though.


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

I know Nothing about MMA!!!


----------



## Halloway (Jul 27, 2010)

Yeah, considering Daley couldnt even up by himself after the fight, it was definately a bad stoppage....


:thumbsdown:


----------



## Hammerlock2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

SM33 said:


> Funny, same thing happened to Diaz earlier in the fight. I'm not saying I think it was a bad stoppage, but at the time, I thought 'hmm Diaz was in a not too different situation a minute ago and you let it go...'. Daley was in much trouble though.


Diaz was there all the time tough protecting himself, moving his head, grabbing Daley's leg or wrist. Daley didn't do any of that and you can see in his eyes after the second big punch on the ground that he's not there anymore.


----------



## Hammerlock2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

BobbyCooper said:


> I know Nothing about MMA!!!


That's the beauty of it. MMA does things you don't expect.


----------



## FatFreeMilk (Jan 22, 2010)

Hiro said:


> Looked to me like Daley gassed early on, after his first attempt to finish the fight he was on heavy legs. Diaz had great standup though and the tank to see it through, I think Daley was let down by his cardio because he didn't get hit with many big shots until he fell over.
> 
> Diaz would be easily beaten by quite a few UFC WWs, he's too easy to take down.


I agree, he gassed badly after the half arsed attempt at GnP. Plus he got sucked into a slug feast when he really needed to be controlled.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

BobbyCooper said:


> I know Nothing about MMA!!!


ill forgive you if you admit that i was right in my glorious wisdom and you should have respected nick diaz homey:thumb02:


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

UFC_OWNS said:


> ill forgive you if you admit that i was right in my glorious wisdom and you should have respected nick diaz homey:thumb02:


I should.. but I couldn't bud because I don't know a thing..:thumbsdown:


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

BobbyCooper said:


> I should.. but I couldn't bud because I don't know a thing..:thumbsdown:


either way my boy diaz is reigning supreme again and paul daley is getting his one dimensional ass fired


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

BobbyCooper said:


> I know Nothing about MMA!!!


Knowing enough to admit that, means you know more than most of us Bobby.


----------



## SM33 (Sep 22, 2009)

Hammerlock2.0 said:


> Diaz was there all the time tough protecting himself, moving his head, grabbing Daley's leg or wrist. Daley didn't do any of that and you can see in his eyes after the second big punch on the ground that he's not there anymore.


Yeah I'm talking about when Diaz got clocked and just fell flat on his face, then Daley punched him repeatedly in the side of the head while he was still just led facedown. Ref let it go and eventually Diaz rolled over, and Daley didn't want to jump into his guard, but still managed to land punches from standing.

Another occasion, Daley smashed Diaz facedown to the ground and was landing GnP, plus a kick to the body, Diaz was struggling to get up and Daley was still landing shots, that was very early in the fight.

On both of these occasions, Diaz was face down recieving GnP with no answer and he recieved more shots than what he got the stoppage with. When he stopped Daley, Daley was on his back with his legs up trying to keep Diaz at bay.

I'm not disputing that Daley was hurt and I havn't said it was a bad stoppage, but at the same time, I only have a 32inch TV so I'm not going to argue about whether I could see it in his eyes. I find statements like that kind of false from TV viewers.


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

Moved to Strikeforce.

Good stoppage. Diaz obviously shouldn't of been stopped when he was taking punishment as he recovered, finished the fight and could actually stand.

Daley couldn't stand up for a while and was wobbly long after the fight was ended. I doubt he'd of made it to his corner after the bell.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

SM33 said:


> Yeah I'm talking about when Diaz got clocked and just fell flat on his face, then Daley punched him repeatedly in the side of the head while he was still just led facedown. Ref let it go and eventually Diaz rolled over, and Daley didn't want to jump into his guard, but still managed to land punches from standing.
> 
> Another occasion, Daley smashed Diaz facedown to the ground and was landing GnP, plus a kick to the body, Diaz was struggling to get up and Daley was still landing shots, that was very early in the fight.
> 
> ...


Diaz was still blocking the shots and he did defend and recover. It looked like Diaz was playing basketball with Daley's head when Daley went down.


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

Holy ******* shit, nick diaz knocking out Daley and beating him on the feet, ******* outstanding. Unbelievable. No one has ever come close to beating up Daley like that on the feet, no one!

Incredible, feel for Daley, but I love me some Nick Diaz. Diaz would wreck every one in the UFC WW division, top 3 for sure.


----------



## mmaswe82 (Feb 22, 2010)

Awsome fight, Diaz is an absolute beast with a granite chin, great boxing and top notch BJJ. If he adds wrestling to his arsenal somehow he will be unstoppable. Hate his personality but hey against a guy like Daley who is an even bigger douche, its just f-ing epic.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

It's his phenemonal conditioning that allows him to throw such a high volume of punches, weather the storm and really outwork his opponents. Such an unassuming fighter. Doesn't have the physique, but yet he can win in pretty dominant fashion. 

I bet Daley was wondering what the heck just happened...roflz! Love those body shots!!! 

Problem is if he went into the UFC he'd have a tough time against Koschek or Fitch due to the size difference. Diego beat him before and will probably do so again, GSP is another level. Now if Diaz beat Thiago Alves that would be pretty impressive. Other than that Diaz is top five. 

Gotta respect a fighter who's willing to engage even though his primary weapon is his BJJ.


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

Diaz' size is not a problem, he's actually bigger than Kos and Diego. Not quite as thick but considerably taller. He does have problems with wrestlers though and any strong wrestler who focuses on takedowns is going to be a difficult fight for Nick.


----------



## TraMaI (Dec 10, 2007)

HitOrGetHit said:


> Diaz was still blocking the shots and he did defend and recover. It looked like Diaz was playing basketball with Daley's head when Daley went down.


It looked to me like daley was defending fine. he had his hands up and he was pushing diaz's hips with his feet the whole time. Diaz should've been called when he was flat on his face eating punches imo. Yes, he recovered, but that's a hindsight victory. Looking at it without knowing that he's going to recover and it looks like it would've been stopped. It was the second time he was knocked down, he was sprawled out flat on his face getting beat on and covering your face and turtling up had never been intelligent defense.

If daley wasn't going to make it back to his corner, fine, but I don't think it would've been stopped where it was. Diaz was in that exact same position and then a worse position and it wasn't stopped. I think Paul should've at least been able to try to get to his corner. 

I'm torn on this fight. First I think it was a bad stoppage and part of me thinks it lions like daley threw the damn thing with the way he was finished (diaz is like 10 feet away and paul just face plants? The ****?)... I know it want fixed but damn did it look like it lol.


----------



## Spec0688 (Sep 9, 2007)

Daley wasn't blocking the shots, he might of had his hands up but the shots were landing clean on the face. The camera positions weren't the best today, during the Melendez fight, it looks liked he was hitting the back of the head from one view, but the other it was clearly to the side.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

I dunno Tra. When Diaz got put down, he was blocking a lot of the shots and grabbed Daley's wrist. Here is another time when he was dropped. Extremely intelligent defense.










It alos looks like Daley was put down with the right hook, before pushing Diaz, he had his weight against him. So when he pushed away he stumbled over. It also looked like Diaz was having his way after that. He pretty much landed everything with Daley's hands kind of in the air.


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

I thought the stoppage was a little early. Daley was still in the fight and defending. However, he would have lost anyway, Nick would have wrecked him on the ground had it been allowed to continue.


----------



## Crester (Apr 5, 2009)

At first i thought the stoppage was early. But then I looked at the replay and saw Daley wasn't defending punches to his head... he was just blindly flailing his arms around. Close stoppage but an understandable stoppage.


----------



## box (Oct 15, 2006)

I didn't see Daley's reaction after the fight last night, I just re watched it. The stoppage was alot better this time, the looping right hand from Diaz was nasty at the end to stun Daley It would have been nice to go another round for the fact it was so entertaining. Diaz will dominate for along time if he keeps facing strikers, he can take a power shot from Daley and recover quickly to finish him, that's impressive.


----------



## FatFreeMilk (Jan 22, 2010)

From this angle...interesting, look at Daley left leg, looks likes he pushed Diaz off and awkwardly steps with it which gives way.


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

^^he was already dazed from the exchange and lost his balance after that odd semi-takedown/push away attempt. But he was lost on his back and would have just eaten punch after punch had it not been stopped.


----------



## tkoshea (Nov 14, 2010)

Fantastic fight, one round blitz. Back and forth action, to me this was the most exciting round of mma fighting I have seen in a very long time and fair play to both fighters for coming out swinging the way they did.

It was like a mma Hagler/Hearns war.

Feel sorry for Daley, but fair play to Diaz he showed the heart of a champion to come back from being rocked twice and finish someone of Daley's calibre (by outstriking him no less)

I too first thought the stoppage was early, seeing as the round was about to end but the amount of unanswered punches Daley took was more than enough for the fight to be called and I don't think he has reason to complain (nor does he have reason to be ashamed of his nights work inspite of the first round loss, it was a great fight and good for the mma world)

Edit: oh yea, love Daley's current facebook status regarding the fight

"Paul Semtex Daley
Wow, just watched the fight. Some crazy shit! Lost my composure swinging for the fences....lol. You gotta do it sometimes. Oh well. Long journey back to the UK."


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

FatFreeMilk said:


> From this angle...interesting, look at Daley left leg, looks likes he pushed Diaz off and awkwardly steps with it which gives way.


No, if you look really close, Diaz tags him bad with a right before Daley shoots for a terrible TD, I didn't see it at full speed but I just seen it there. It's right before Daley pushes him back, Diaz tags him clean on the jaw with a right, but Daley's head doesn't snap, so it's hard to see, but if you watch close it's pretty clear Daley was rocked by that and didn't just slip.


----------



## Sekou (Oct 25, 2008)

good fight....horrible stoppage.


----------



## DJ Syko (Jan 6, 2008)

Horrible stoppage??? WTF? am from the UK and a big Daley fan and even i seen that it wasnt a bad stoppage, he couldnt even get on the stool after about 2 mins lying down he was that out of it.

Awesome fight, probably the best first round ive seen.


----------



## Leed (Jan 3, 2010)

FatFreeMilk said:


> From this angle...interesting, look at Daley left leg, looks likes he pushed Diaz off and awkwardly steps with it which gives way.


You don't slip like that when you're 100%, and falling face first is against human nature.


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

DJ Syko said:


> Horrible stoppage??? WTF? am from the UK and a big Daley fan and even i seen that it wasnt a bad stoppage, he couldnt even get on the stool after about 2 mins lying down he was that out of it.
> 
> Awesome fight, probably the best first round ive seen.


100% agreed.


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

Never really acknowledged that lousy take-down attempt by Daley at the end there. Man that says a lot.



By the end of the first Daley was so rocked and scared of Diaz's standup that he was trying to take-down a BJJ blackbelt. Gotta be the first time Daley ever did that to anyone.


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

Life B Ez said:


> No, if you look really close, Diaz tags him bad with a right before Daley shoots for a terrible TD, I didn't see it at full speed but I just seen it there. It's right before Daley pushes him back, Diaz tags him clean on the jaw with a right, but Daley's head doesn't snap, so it's hard to see, but if you watch close it's pretty clear Daley was rocked by that and didn't just slip.



There was a nasty left uppercut in that exchange that looked like it landed clean.


----------



## Sekou (Oct 25, 2008)

DJ Syko said:


> Horrible stoppage??? WTF? am from the UK and a big Daley fan and even i seen that it wasnt a bad stoppage, he couldnt even get on the stool after about 2 mins lying down he was that out of it.


doesnt matter....horrible stoppage in comparison to Edgar/Maynard and Carwin/Lesnar. John Mccarthy could have let the time go until RD 2 (9 seconds). Thats why most refs let the time go when its that close to the end of the round...*SO A FIGHTER CAN GAIN COMPOSURE AND GET TIME TO RECOVER*. Paul wasnt fully knocked out, he was still blocking Diaz's shots, even if you still he was just flailing his arms.

Frankie got rocked twice as hard as Daley and used the cage as a walking cane for about 20 seconds...and Herb Dean still let them battle.

Im sorry, but that was a horrible title fight stoppage.


----------



## Sambo de Amigo (Sep 24, 2010)

Why did Daley just fall over ?


----------



## FatFreeMilk (Jan 22, 2010)

Life B Ez said:


> No, if you look really close, Diaz tags him bad with a right before Daley shoots for a terrible TD, I didn't see it at full speed but I just seen it there. It's right before Daley pushes him back, Diaz tags him clean on the jaw with a right, but Daley's head doesn't snap, so it's hard to see, but if you watch close it's pretty clear Daley was rocked by that and didn't just slip.


Is it the one where Daley throws a right at the same time as Diaz? If so I hadn't even seen it even though I watched it a good few times  Makes sense, but is a delayed reaction like that even bordering on the norm? :confused05:


----------



## Hammerlock2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

FatFreeMilk said:


> Is it the one where Daley throws a right at the same time as Diaz? If so I hadn't even seen it even though I watched it a good few times  *Makes sense, but is a delayed reaction like that even bordering on the norm? *:confused05:


People who get hit in the head are more likely to lose equilibrium, so I'd say yes.


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

Sekou said:


> he was still blocking Diaz's shots, even if you still he was just flailing his arms.


I suggest you go back and rewatch. The only shots daley was blocking on the floor were with his face.

Good stoppage by Big John.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

HexRei said:


> There was a nasty left uppercut in that exchange that looked like it landed clean.


That's what I think started it, but I think the right is what finished it off.



FatFreeMilk said:


> Is it the one where Daley throws a right at the same time as Diaz? If so I hadn't even seen it even though I watched it a good few times  Makes sense, but is a delayed reaction like that even bordering on the norm? :confused05:


Yup, don't be fooled, he was rocked right away, he was just leaning on the cage to hold him up and then on Diaz. When Diaz stepped out you can see Daley start to wobble back, then he tries to turn that's when he does that weird fall.


----------



## TomUK (Nov 22, 2009)




----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

TomUK said:


>


This is why i think Daley is not the brightest guy out there.
*Diaz faceplants* after being rocked badly and he gets the chance to hurt Diaz even more, maybe even finish him.

But the GnP he applied after this knockdown was terrible. He didn't land any segnificant shots and tired himself out in the process.

I admire Diaz for what he did in this fight nonetheless.....but i still won't cheer for the guy. 

I haven't seen him fight a *GOOD* (*not GREAT*) wrestler in the last 5 years - SF has 0 good wrestlers at WW - and that's where he is very vulnerable imo.


----------



## cursedbat (Apr 11, 2011)

Who cares about the damn wrestlers so sick of that argument. Why cant you just admit the guy is sensational even if you dontlike him. Thats it show the gif of him going down again which only makes it even more incredible that he took several shots like that and recovered and floored Daley.Its not like he was going to be submited no matter who was there or ground out. He wasnt that out of it obviously he got right up and knocked him out. I love to go back and read the first posts in threads like this about all the things that Diaz was going to fail at and then see the excuses when he doesnt. Daley couldnt even get on the stool I mean clear your eyes out. Diaz will beat the next guy hes supposed to loose to and we will all be back here again listening to the crying.


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

cursedbat said:


> Who cares about the damn wrestlers so sick of that argument. Why cant you just admit the guy is sensational even if you dontlike him. Thats it show the gif of him going down again which only makes it even more incredible that he took several shots like that and recovered and floored Daley.Its not like he was going to be submited no matter who was there or ground out. He wasnt that out of it obviously he got right up and knocked him out. I love to go back and read the first posts in threads like this about all the things that Diaz was going to fail at and then see the excuses when he doesnt. Daley couldnt even get on the stool I mean clear your eyes out. Diaz will beat the next guy hes supposed to loose to and we will all be back here again listening to the crying.


Gotta love the fanboys :sarcastic12:


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

cursedbat said:


> Who cares about the damn wrestlers so sick of that argument.


Are you joking?!
How can't you not care about the wrestlers?! They pretty much dominate MMA. 
Having a solid wrestling base is a recipe for succes these days. Combined with having other decent skills of course.



cursedbat said:


> Why cant you just admit the guy is sensational even if you dontlike him.


He is a great fighter. NOT sensational...calm down.
You need to beat sensational opponents to be sensational.



cursedbat said:


> Thats it show the gif of him going down again which only makes it even more incredible that he took several shots like that and recovered and floored Daley.Its not like he was going to be submited no matter who was there or ground out. He wasnt that out of it obviously he got right up and knocked him out. I love to go back and read the first posts in threads like this about all the things that Diaz was going to fail at and then see the excuses when he doesnt. Daley couldnt even get on the stool I mean clear your eyes out. Diaz will beat the next guy hes supposed to loose to and we will all be back here again listening to the crying.


I admire the guy for his style. I think he's a very strange guy, a true fighter and has proved me wrong in this fight.

Yes - i thought Daley could knock him out. He didn't. The world didn't explode. We're all here.

But i won't go on saying stuff like "i'll never doubt the guy ever again..."

How can i not doubt a guy who has such a wild style and always leaves himself open in all of his fights?!

Noons, a LW gave him so many problems.
Cyborg same thing.
Daley knocked him down, but couldn't finish him.

Diaz has balls and heart and he's one hell of a fighter.

But, the *big sharks* swim in that big pool called UFC. 
We will talk again after he ends up in the UFC...


----------

